# Java Applet Hintergrundbild Kachel (wiederholen)



## koma666 (26. September 2002)

Ich hab hier ein applet mit hintergrundbild, das bild ist aber kleiner als das applet, deswegen möchte ich es kachel(wiederholt anzeigen), wenn ich das jetzt aber mit 2 schleifen mach isses sau langsam, kennt jemand ne bessere methode?

hier mein code 

```
public void init()
{
	/* bild holen */
	tracker = new MediaTracker(this);
	try {
	  adresse = this.getDocumentBase();
	} catch(Exception e) {}
	bild = getImage(adresse, "wabe.gif");
	tracker.addImage(bild, 1);
	try {
	  tracker.waitForAll();
	} catch(InterruptedException e) {}
}
public void paint( Graphics g)
{
	Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D)g;
	for (int i = 0; i < appletwidth;i += bild.getWidth(this))
	{
		for (int j = 0; j < appletheigth;j += bild.getHeight(this))
		{
			g2.drawImage(bild, i, j, this);
		}
	}
}
```
is natürlich nur ein fetzen der verdeutlichen soll was ich mein.


----------



## Jack (28. September 2002)

Wenn du das für ein spiel machen willst, wäre es vielleicht möglich dass du das gekachelte auf ein extriges offscreenImage zeichnes das du dan komplett immer anzeigen kannst (geht vielleicht schneller). Einige Spiele machen das auch mit tiles.


----------



## koma666 (30. September 2002)

nö is nur für ein Applet, das ein Liniendiagramm zeichnet.
Also muss das Bild einmal schnell aufgebaut werden.


----------



## Jack (2. Oktober 2002)

wenns so is würd ich was auf jeden fall mit zwei for schleifen machen


----------

